# Yet Another Interracial Dating poll



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Have you dated interracially?

Do you support interracial marriage in principle and for others, but would personally never marry someone of another race?


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

Yep, I have. I'd do it again but I don't seek out men of other races.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

I haven't, but I would. Like lonerchick said, I'm not just going to just search out a certain race.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dated outside my race but it didn't work out.

Would do it again anytime.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm currently in one. I'm hispanic and I'm dating a white chick.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I have, and I would do it again. Race is not a factor when it comes to dating for me.


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

i have dated a different race, would do it again~


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I've never dated, but I would date someone from any race.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

Im caucasian and i prefer caucasian men
which define as european / middle eastern men to me
i prefer the middle eastern men over european though.
But im open to anything just havent been attracted to any non caucasian
if like one day, a to me handsome non caucasian guy came along i would date him instantly.
hasnt happaned for 21 years though.
cant imagine u wouldnt date someone just because of their race..


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

I voted _Yes, I have dated interracially before and would again_

To be honest, I never consider race in a realtionship. If I click with someone then so be it, nothing else really matters.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

No one wants azn guys....


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I have mainly dated Japanese and Latinos. Not sure if I'd date them again though. There were cultural issues....

I do have a fixation on black hair. Can't seem to be attracted to anyone with blonde or brown hair.

I like dating interracially but I'm not one of those types that is open to everything. I'm kind of picky and will only date those from cultures that in particular interest me.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

M0rbid said:


> No one wants azn guys....


There are women into Asian guys, but they're a minority. I've had a few White women like me but it's quite uncommon. Just don't think this when you're approaching them.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My girlfriend is latina and white. I'm dating a mutt :3


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes. And it's not a big deal.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

komorikun said:


> I have mainly dated Japanese and Latinos. Not sure if I'd date them again though. There were cultural issues....
> 
> I do have a fixation on black hair. Can't seem to be attracted to anyone with blonde or brown hair.


I am like that also, I have very rarely been attracted to anyone with hair other than super dark brown or black.



vicente said:


> There are women into Asian guys, but they're a minority. I've had a few White women like me but it's quite uncommon. Just don't think this when you're approaching them.


What do you mean? Lots of women love the Asians. You can include me in on that list.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have never dated and probably never will. I would date someone a different race than me though.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

asian guy dating a hot blonde


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Haven't done it before, dunno if I would either. I honestly don't really think about dating in general though.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'll take one of each.


----------



## Insane Ant (Feb 1, 2015)

I have. Ethnicity isn't a criteria for me.


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

Well as someone who is mixed I must say that I support it and would partake in it. But I don't seek out people of a specific race. Whatever happens, happens


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do I? I don't date at all.

Would I? Of course.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

vicente said:


> Have you dated interracially?


Yes.



vicente said:


> Do you support interracial marriage in principle and for others, but would personally never marry someone of another race?


If anyone (including me) is happy in ANY relationship, then marriage should always be a possibility.


----------



## Bawkward (Mar 8, 2015)

I would love to have an interracial relationship.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No, I haven't. It's up to the people involved. :stu


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

I would consider it. While I won't deny having a preference to my race or other asians or native american (which I consider originated from asia and specifically from China) it's not too strong really.
It might have been once. I used to be a lot more into racial pride than I am now, a good thing as people should be proud of what they are, and it's fully deserved.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I disagree. Be proud of something great you've helped build, don't be proud of things you have no control over.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

A lot would depend how their friends/family accept me. If there are going to be problems because 'she's dating ******'... it's a no go.

Which is just what I experienced with the last person of another ethnicity I went out with.. racism is no ****ing fun..


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Does it count if you're biracial yourself ? I'd assume so, so yes all my exes have been the opposite race as moi and I support it 100% date who you like bros


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

laysiaj said:


> What do you mean? Lots of women love the Asians. You can include me in on that list.


And me :mushy


----------



## rdcapd (May 25, 2014)

Jade18 said:


> Im caucasian and i prefer caucasian men
> which define as european / middle eastern men to me
> i prefer the middle eastern men over european though.
> But im open to anything just havent been attracted to any non caucasian
> ...


Black prefer white men. I had this same attraction since kindergarten before my racist family explain thing to me. The gay part was not as bad. Also my interests and hobbies are "white", I listen to "white people music". When I have dated it been all races just have to share my interest and compatible.

Dating interracial is hard for me but I cant just deny my attraction and wish all people were same shade of grey so maybe they wouldnt assume so much about me based off my skin and expect me to behave sometype of way.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't have a problem with it but I haven't found anyone outside of my race that I'm interested in. They just aren't appealing.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Bawkward said:


> I would love to have an interracial relationship.


 yup...

I like all guys, color never matters..just the way you treat me..

however, right now im kinda into biracial boys lol


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

rdcapd said:


> Black prefer white men. I had this same attraction since kindergarten before my racist family explain thing to me. The gay part was not as bad. Also my interests and hobbies are "white", I listen to "white people music". When I have dated it been all races just have to share my interest and compatible.
> 
> Dating interracial is hard for me but I cant just deny my attraction and wish all people were same shade of grey so maybe they wouldnt assume so much about me based off my skin and expect me to behave sometype of way.


I hear ya. I'm an "Asian" man and all my interests and hobbies are "white", and almost all of the women I'm attracted to are White. But I often feel like people assume what I'm like based off my skin color and expect me to behave some type of way.


----------



## meema (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm biracial, so if and when I do date it would probably be someone of a different race. I grew up in a mostly white area, so most of the people I have been interested in are white. Though now being in a more diverse area, that has changed.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I've dated outside my race before and I would again in the future.


----------



## rdcapd (May 25, 2014)

Sadly this topic just send me into.a deep depression, like I sad im blackman attracted to.whitemen and I liked them before I learn about different races however gay men I met are just as discrminating as south and hate anyone that doesnt go to gym 24/7 and white. Im date all race races but black men are lowesr type for relationship, get seen as fetish like red heads, leather daddys and so forth anf never more then sexual object.


Just being honest I wish I was a white gay man with equal/ simular stats. Very slim nerdy dork type with a bit of rocker style so I could easily attracted the same instead of this suicidal struggle of not looking like they type of guys that I like. Its vary for black men to have the same likes as I do. 

Based purely of looks I say arbrics, white, middle eastern, other races theb black. Slim to Boney. Alternative creativie style. But mainly white guy fit personally Iike. Its extremely sad that off bat im not their type basic off color off my skin even if we are 98% compatible. Im not against black men dating blqck me a little


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm mixed myself, so is dating someone who is white considered dating within my race if I'm only half white? I'm not entirely sure how that works. Race never really mattered much to me anyways. I'm attracted to whomever.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Outside of what people consider "race" I'd say a lot of it is cultural or personal values people tend to possess. Socio-economic and such too for many. Beyond the initial stages of flirtation, a lot of people seem to be out of sync with each other. Not on the same page in progression of the relationship to whatever level. As many seem to have expectations and such as to what constitutes a "deeper" relationship or whatever.

In a personal opinion, I think people will be the way they were when they first met. Experiences do tend to change people though, new knowledge, trust or lack of. However, that person you fall in "love" with whomever they may be, call me idealistic, but I doubt that love ever changes. Take for example, if you see a starry eyed person with the most sensitive eyes, that just convey sincerity, the memory will always be there, permanently imprinted. Everything you see in them, the sound of their voice, the way they make you feel, their physical or emotional warmth, and whatever else more intimate. No matter what external circumstances change, whatever initial variables will always probably make people feel a certain way towards each other.

A lot of people tend to just get caught up in the more physical aspects and never really develop an authentic emotional connection I think (if it wasn't there in the first place), or mental one to keep the relationship "alive" or "constant" through open lines of communication so experiences are somewhat shared or relatable to each other. So the relationship never really "develops" into anything more, what many probably desire, whether they consciously know it or not.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

i want a hot asian catgrillfriend


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

Stick with your own kind.


----------

